# Monitor kauf...aber ...



## Saoron (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo 
Ich hoffe  hier gibts monitor profis ...
Ich möchte mir ein neuer monitor zulegen ,weil ich mit mein sch**** flimmer crt nicht mehr aushalte...
Ausgeben möchte ich so bis 1000sFR .(800 eu)...
Und mindestens 21èr ..kann jemand mir ein paar tipps geben was ich achten muss .Lege sehr wert auf bild quali (aber trotzdem will ich kein crt)
Also den motitor brauche ich meistens im grafikbereich (Cinema 4D , Adobe usw..)daher sollte schon korrekte farben darstellen könen und auch guten kontast auweisen usw... gamen ab und zu auch mal.

Und danke im voraus


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2006)

Du weisst es ja, TFT und andere Flachbildschirme haben nicht den Farbumfang wie CRTs.
Und die Modelle, die darauf ausgerichtet sind, im DCC und Proof-Bereich zu stehen, sind
sauteuer.

http://www.eizo.de/cgraphicdisplays.html

CG19 für uvb 1449EUR
Quatographic Intelli Proof 190 für 1150EUR

Ich glaube, für etwa 800EUR wirst Du kein Neu-Gerät bekommen.

Viel Erfolg, Mitglied #22 chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (2. Juni 2006)

Na ja chmee,

ein super Profi TFT muss ja nicht gleich sein. Ich setze zwei  Siemens P20 2 (20,1'') ein und bin sehr zufrieden. Einsatzgebiet: Postproduction. Für € 800,00 sollte man jetzt schon einen bekommen.

Info P20 2

Gruß


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2006)

Gut zu hören, dass es Jemanden gibt, der mit einem Nicht-Profi"-TFT gut arbeiten kann.

Simples Beispiel, an dem ich meine Meinung bekommen habe:
Mein Webseite sah auf einigen TFTs farblich so anders aus, dass ich 
zusammengezuckt bin.. Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei 
der Video-Postpro nicht zu Farbfehlern/Verschiebungen kommt.

**Erweiterung des Horizontes**

mfg chmee


----------



## Saoron (3. Juni 2006)

Ja hallo 

Aber sind die tft und lcd`s so schlecht gegenüber crt das sie immense farbunterschiede aufweisen ? Heutzutage wird ja mehr als den je fast nur noch tft oder lcd`s angeboten ..
Eigentlich würde ich wieder ein crt kaufen aber die haben auch nachteile ...abgesehen von guten kontrast und farbkonstante...mir geht einfach das flimmern auf die nerfen ,und ein crt ist nach 2-3 jahre nur noch flimmerkasten,und das bild bleibt nie konstant irgentwie ,auch die doppelkonturen sind nicht zum aushalten ...oder was ist ihre meinung.
Mein jetzige  21èr sony Flat ist schon ziemlich alt, das bild immer schief , obwohl ich es immer wieder gerede richte


----------



## meta_grafix (3. Juni 2006)

OK,

ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch einen Sony Kontrollmonitor verwende.

Gruß


----------



## Saoron (3. Juni 2006)

Jep ich hab mir vor eine stunde einen gekauft  
zwar den samsung syncmaster 215tw  8 ms 21èr Wide mit 1000:1 kontrast
 die anderen tft`s die schon kalibriert sind kann ich ich mir leider momentan nicht leisten 

danke für die infos


----------



## meta_grafix (3. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch !!


----------



## chmee (3. Juni 2006)

N Schönes Gerät, besonders die Auflösung 

Hm, n bissel spät, aber hier nochn Link : http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatungstart.html

@meta_grafix: naja, ein bisschen um de Ecke, der Gedanke. Wenn Du den
letztendlichen Proof auf ner Kontrollmöhre machst, dann sind die TFTs faktisch
nicht zum Proof benutzt worden..Bei PRAD steht Deiner letztendlich auch in der
Grafiker-Ecke.

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (3. Juni 2006)

OK, sorry !:-(


----------

